# I have seen the light!



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

$1400. Drove it from Va. to WI. (no rust baby )

Venus-auto front sr20 clip is a month or so away. Sold my b18b 90 honda civic si to buy this car. My friend Ben (saucemaxx) has ben trying to convert me for years. I dont know why I didnt sooner. This is the best feeling car Ive ever owned. 

Im getting the front clip for 2250 shipped. Anyone know anywhere cheaper?

-Jake


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet deal man. Great project car.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

All i see is a X


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Not bad. Did you prime the bumper or did it come that way?

Right click on the X and highlight the properties and paste into a new window.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Pics should work now thanks to Ga16...The front bumper came primered orange, the car will be flat blacked soon, and then glossed over sometime this summer.

-Jake


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nice man! Good luck with the car for the future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Good LUCK!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Have fun with you new nissan , good choice btw.

..oh yeah , Torque feels nice doesnt it ...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase. I'm in Madison too and know Ben. When you get that front clip, let me know, I am looking for front fenders and nose for my damaged one. I would be interested in your stock ones.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Awesome find!*

Lucky you Converted! I am also planning a 240/sylvia conversion in the near future. I just wish I can find a 240 as nice and cheap like that. Good luck with this project, I'm sure you won't be disappointed in the end.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man,that would be one great project car!
Good Luck!


----------

